# The season that never was........



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

The season that never was........

Even though there is some meteorologist out there, sticking to their guns to the last breath, saying that we're still in store for a hard winter about mid-January on, I don't see it happening.

The northeast might finish up the season fairly well, but my guess is that most of the country won't see any snow.

Such a far cry from what everyone was predicting for this winter.

....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

End of Feb.you'll be wishing it would stop snowing for a day to take a nap!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

grandview;1405886 said:


> End of Feb.you'll be wishing it would stop snowing for a day to take a nap!


Nothing will ever compare to last season. I didn't go more than a day or two with real sleep.

.....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Lots of winter left, just have to wait and see.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I prefer the warm weather then cold weather.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

grandview;1405886 said:


> End of Feb.you'll be wishing it would stop snowing for a day to take a nap!


I did that last year, never again will i wish for a break in the snow to take a nap.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Winter is coming, just be patient. 

I've been making calls and starting to set up our spring and green season. Normally I like to take it easy in the spring and ease into it without busting our balls, but with winter being slow so far I need to make sure I can make that money up.

Also we added sealcoating to our list of services last year, so now I have another direction we can run.

Think positive and stay busy. It will happen!

Andrew


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

we got a small dusting today. nothing else in the forecast in the next week either. im buying a new plow in 2-3 weeks, and i have seen much of anything to even use my old plow for. hopefully we will see something decent in the next few weeks.....


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

This winter is a joke. Even the local weatherman doesnt comment on facebook questions about his winter prediction. He predicted 70-80 inches and we have 15. It doesnt look like anything for a solid 10-12 days at least. I havent seen a winter like this since I started about 8 years ago. Not even one decent storm this year. Our big snowmaker has been a whopping 4 inches.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

This is the winter of extremes. Alaska with record cold and stupid amounts of snow. Winter in Texas and more the same in Europe. 

All it takes is one monster of a storm for everyone to forget the snow drought and just remember the 10' drifts.... It could be a complete bust too, thats the fun of rolling the dice of Snowplowing for a living.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Bossman 92;1405937 said:


> Winter is coming, just be patient.


I think that ship has sailed!

....


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

White Gardens;1439736 said:


> I think that ship has sailed!
> 
> ....


This winter has jumped the shark.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

maelawncare;1439743 said:


> This winter has jumped the shark.


Nice Fonzy reference. Thumbs Up

...


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

probally be a lot of equipment up for sale this spring......


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

csi.northcoast;1439766 said:


> probally be a lot of equipment up for sale this spring......


Craigslist is already starting to get a few decent deals from guys who are calling it quits.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

csi.northcoast;1439766 said:


> probally be a lot of equipment up for sale this spring......


I'm hoping so. I've got an opportunity to expand my summer work and if my coins don't get dumped into that then I'm looking to at least find a plow for my F-150. About two weeks ago there was at least on set-up on Craig's list for $2500.00 bucks complete for my truck.

I'd like to see that number get down to 2k for a setup, otherwise I just might as well buy new.

...


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Exactly wait it out someone will sell their plow for next to nothing just because they're desperate.. I picked up a well taken care of uni mount for $1400 ..patience is key..


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

PowersTree;1439770 said:


> Craigslist is already starting to get a few decent deals from guys who are calling it quits.


I've been watching but haven't seen 'the deals' yet. The other bad thing, with no snow that means I'm not making money to capitalize on any good deal. :realmad:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

StuveCorp;1440809 said:


> I've been watching but haven't seen 'the deals' yet. The other bad thing, with no snow that means I'm not making money to capitalize on any good deal. :realmad:


Exactly, I really never go on there but was bored the other day and looked through a few pages and nothing but someone's junk for a inflated ridiculous price. Some of our seasonal's are now paying good.....now it will snow so i'll pay it all out in labor,lol.


----------

